# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Proof that you don't have to be fat to be a strongman!

## Diesel

Mariusz Pudzianowski reigning World's Strongest Man

This guy is an F'n machine!

----------


## Juggernaut

That's a big bro. Wish my legs were that big.

----------


## jc3

That dude is huge..****. I agree about the fat powerlifters. They may not be as cut as bodybuilders, but I would say the trend is definitely moving towards ripped lifters.

----------


## SplinterCell

He could hang with bb'ers if he wanted to change direction...impressive lats and legs on him

----------


## redmeat

Fat doesn't flex. Anything that's not muscle is just going to slow you down and get in your way.

----------


## TheChosenOne

He actually just lost the 2004 Worlds StrongMan. Finished 3rd somehow. He is one badass anyway you look at it though. To me he has the ideal look. I keep a pic of him on my desktop to remind me of goals.

----------


## Testy123

He did finish 3rd and then he got disqualified for failing a "drugs" test........

----------


## TheJuicer

What...he uses steroids ....  :Don't know:

----------


## Juggernaut

> He actually just lost the 2004 Worlds StrongMan. Finished 3rd somehow. He is one badass anyway you look at it though. To me he has the ideal look. I keep a pic of him on my desktop to remind me of goals.


Don't even....you know **** well his picture on your desk has nothing to...........wait a minute.....you got a picture of a dude on your desk? Houston, I think we have a problem. hahahahah

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Dammn cut!

----------


## TheChosenOne

> He did finish 3rd and then he got disqualified for failing a "drugs" test........


Recreational Drug test not AAS drug test




> wait a minute.....you got a picture of a dude on your desk? Houston, I think we have a problem. hahahahah


Well I have your picture on my desk too, but thats to be expected. I have yet to run into anyone I look up to more than you!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Juggernaut

> Well I have your picture on my desk too, but thats to be expected. I have yet to run into anyone I look up to more than you!


You say such mean things to me in front of the bros but whoa does your tune change when we're alone. hahahahahahaha MO!!! 

So, what was it he failed for....pot? You do eat a lot on that stuff. hahahah

----------


## Powrlftr

Jouko Aholo, WSM 1997 and 1999, was the original 'I'm not a fat guy strongman', but he used to compete at a measly 265 lbs.

----------


## redmeat

> Jouko Aholo, WSM 1997 and 1999, was the original 'I'm not a fat guy strongman', but he used to compete at a measly 265 lbs.


I'd have to disagree and say that was Bill Kazmaier in the 80's. 330 lbs and 7% bodyfat.

----------


## TheChosenOne

> You say such mean things to me in front of the bros but whoa does your tune change when we're alone. hahahahahahaha MO!!! 
> 
> So, what was it he failed for....pot? You do eat a lot on that stuff. hahahah


I just know how you like it when I talk dirty thats all  :LOL:  

I heard cocaine but again thats just rumor so it may not be the slightest bit true. One of my buddies juices and does cocaine and says that he goes into the gym and feels like he can lift the whole d*mn stack of weights so I could see why Marius may chose to use it for that purpose. I would think it would be hell for gaining muscle though.

----------


## stocky121

> Mariusz Pudzianowski reigning World's Strongest Man
> 
> This guy is an F'n machine!



he's my idol  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## power65

Alot of the top bodybuilders use other drugs other than steriods as part of their training. Don't really know why? But they do. That's why I think BB are the most unhealthy athlestes on the planet. Everyone is always trying to talk all this crap about the bodybuilding lifestyle as being a healthy one....but that's all crap. People that BodyBuild naturally maybe.....people that do it on a competive level....no way in hell. I have worked with several of these top name guys in our lab and these guys are all a walking a fine line between life and death. Not only do they take enough "Gear" to kill a horse...they never cycle the stuff. It's full steam ahead 100% of the time. They're blood pressure is out of site. To say they have high blood pressure is an understatement. I've tested these guys liver and kidneys and told them that they could shut down any minute. Do you think these guys stop...NO WAY. They just want to know how much more they can fit into a needle. Unbelievable. Most of them use "Coke" to get up for their workouts because their bodies are so run down from all the "Gear" they are on. They are so tired because their bodies are trying to filter all of the sh*t through their systems. That's why BB just fall off the face of the earth. One day a guy is a top BB, the next he's gone. That's what happened to Flex Wheeler a few years ago. The guy was at the top of his game...then boom....kidney failure. How many of you remember Mike Quinn from the late 80's early 90's. This guy was an animal. I met w/ Mike several times when he was down here in the Houston getting treatment in the medical center. His Coke problem destroyed his life. Same with Mike Christian years ago. I can go on and on for days. Really sad.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Alot of the top bodybuilders use other drugs other than steriods as part of their training. Don't really know why? But they do. That's why I think BB are the most unhealthy athlestes on the planet. Everyone is always trying to talk all this crap about the bodybuilding lifestyle as being a healthy one....but that's all crap. People that BodyBuild naturally maybe.....people that do it on a competive level....no way in hell. I have worked with several of these top name guys in our lab and these guys are all a walking a fine line between life and death. Not only do they take enough "Gear" to kill a horse...they never cycle the stuff. It's full steam ahead 100% of the time. They're blood pressure is out of site. To say they have high blood pressure is an understatement. I've tested these guys liver and kidneys and told them that they could shut down any minute. Do you think these guys stop...NO WAY. They just want to know how much more they can fit into a needle. Unbelievable. Most of them use "Coke" to get up for their workouts because their bodies are so run down from all the "Gear" they are on. They are so tired because their bodies are trying to filter all of the sh*t through their systems. That's why BB just fall off the face of the earth. One day a guy is a top BB, the next he's gone. That's what happened to Flex Wheeler a few years ago. The guy was at the top of his game...then boom....kidney failure. How many of you remember Mike Quinn from the late 80's early 90's. This guy was an animal. I met w/ Mike several times when he was down here in the Houston getting treatment in the medical center. His Coke problem destroyed his life. Same with Mike Christian years ago. I can go on and on for days. Really sad.



Many swedish bodybuilders use amphetamin when cutting so I guess the top dogs use alot of nasty stuff. Atleast some of them.

Would suprise me acctualy if the strongman dont use stuff like that before events.

----------

